# Lancet pocket watch



## Gatorade (Oct 20, 2020)

Looking for information about this pocket watch.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

May I suggest that you only have to go on Google and find the Wikipedia article on the "Langendorf Watch Company SA" to find a good introduction to this firm, from which your Lancet watch originates.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Add to that, the Keystone Watch Co, who cased the imported watch in the US. You can find "Victory" in the case grade table here. https://mb.nawcc.org/wiki/Keystone-Watch-Case-Co


----------



## Gatorade (Oct 20, 2020)

So it is a Swiss 17 jewel movement, made by Langendorf Watch Company SA, imported into the US sometime between 1890-1960. The case is a 10K Keystone Victory made as early as 1907.

Any ideas on how to narrow the production date? What do the 4213424 numbers mean?

Currently the hands adjust but it won't wind, the round gears turn but then nothing. I am not sure how much it would be to repair but they don't seem particularly valuable so undoubtedly it would be more to repair than it would be worth. Any thoughts?


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Gatorade said:


> What do the 4213424 numbers mean?


 Case serial number. You can look it up on pocketwatchdatabase.com, but that only narrows it down to pre 1927.


----------



## Balaton1109 (Jul 5, 2015)

Gatorade said:


> So it is a Swiss 17 jewel movement, made by Langendorf Watch Company SA, imported into the US sometime between 1890-1960. The case is a 10K Keystone Victory made as early as 1907.
> 
> Any ideas on how to narrow the production date? What do the 4213424 numbers mean?
> 
> Currently the hands adjust but it won't wind, the round gears turn but then nothing. I am not sure how much it would be to repair but they don't seem particularly valuable so undoubtedly it would be more to repair than it would be worth. Any thoughts?


 It is, indeed, a Swiss movement, but not by Langendorf.

It's a 17j version of the AS 1054 (or family) made by Adolph Schild with details shown here: http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&&2uswk&AS_1054

I'd suggest that you get a repair quote from a proper watchmaker, not a jeweller or key cutting/heel bar/watch repairs kiosk, and then decide whether or not to proceed. The movement may just need a complete clean and oil, in which case it shouldn't cost too much.

Regards.


----------



## Gatorade (Oct 20, 2020)

Balaton1109 said:


> It is, indeed, a Swiss movement, but not by Langendorf.
> 
> It's a 17j version of the AS 1054 (or family) made by Adolph Schild with details shown here: http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&&2uswk&AS_1054
> 
> ...


 Ok, I will need to look around for a watchmaker. I live in the oldest city in America but can't find a local watchmaker! Thank you for the information.



spinynorman said:


> Case serial number. You can look it up on pocketwatchdatabase.com, but that only narrows it down to pre 1927.


 I saw that site earlier in my search. However I couldn't find Lancet in the list. Would that be because it is a Swiss manufacturer? The Keystone dates you mentioned would only be for the case, correct? I take it the cases and the movements were put together here in the US and the case serial number is a pretty good indication of when it was made and first sold. Thank you for your input.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Gatorade said:


> Thank you for your input.


 This gets more interesting. There was a Lancet Watch Co in Villeret which was liquidated in 1922. Needs more investigation to see what happened to it, but that'll have to wait till tomorrow.

The movement dates to the 1940s, which is okay for the Keystone company, though it is outside the date range thrown up by the serial number.

The pocket watch database only has American manufacturers.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

In case anyone's still interested - Lancet Watch Co was founded in November 1914 by Emile Blancpain, of Villeret. Apart from listing in the trade directory Davoine, the company didn't trouble the records again until it was wound up in 1922. This Emile Blancpain is not to be confused with Fréderic-Emile Blancpain, trading as "E. Blancpain Fils".

A couple of WW1 era "trench" watches have appeared with "Lancet" on the dial, one with works and case signed Fleurier Watch Co, the other by Elem Watch Co, both using what look like AM 220 movements. Possibly Lancet bought watches from other manufacturers and rebadged them. Seeing "Lancet Watch Co" stamped on the OP's movement, I was hoping to find some connection between the earlier company and Langendorf, but the name seems to have been dormant till it reappears, apparently in the 1940s.

Kathleen Pritchard attributes "Lancet" to Langendorf, but gives no dates. I can't find a registration, but Langendorf did register Lancyl, Lanco and Lonville in 1947, Larex and Larox in 1949, all using the same typeface as on the dial of the OP's watch.


----------



## Gatorade (Oct 20, 2020)

spinynorman said:


> In case anyone's still interested - Lancet Watch Co was founded in November 1914 by Emile Blancpain, of Villeret. Apart from listing in the trade directory Davoine, the company didn't trouble the records again until it was wound up in 1922. This Emile Blancpain is not to be confused with Fréderic-Emile Blancpain, trading as "E. Blancpain Fils".
> 
> A couple of WW1 era "trench" watches have appeared with "Lancet" on the dial, one with works and case signed Fleurier Watch Co, the other by Elem Watch Co, both using what look like AM 220 movements. Possibly Lancet bought watches from other manufacturers and rebadged them. Seeing "Lancet Watch Co" stamped on the OP's movement, I was hoping to find some connection between the earlier company and Langendorf, but the name seems to have been dormant till it reappears, apparently in the 1940s.
> 
> Kathleen Pritchard attributes "Lancet" to Langendorf, but gives no dates. I can't find a registration, but Langendorf did register Lancyl, Lanco and Lonville in 1947, Larex and Larox in 1949, all using the same typeface as on the dial of the OP's watch.


 Thank you for the deeper research. Yes it has Lancet on both the dial and the movement. I have seen auctions on eBay with the same movement but not stamped Lancet. Also very similar faces with different names as well. Undoubtedly the case and movement were married together in the US but the year may remain unknown. So would I assume correctly that "Swiss Movement" is actually Made in Switzerland? That may be the only thing I can actually nail down on this.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Gatorade said:


> Thank you for the deeper research. Yes it has Lancet on both the dial and the movement. I have seen auctions on eBay with the same movement but not stamped Lancet. Also very similar faces with different names as well. Undoubtedly the case and movement were married together in the US but the year may remain unknown. So would I assume correctly that "Swiss Movement" is actually Made in Switzerland? That may be the only thing I can actually nail down on this.


 Yes, it's a Swiss movement by Schild, dated by Ranfft to the 1940s. The case is definitely by the American company Keystone and it was common for importers to ship in the movement and dial to be put into a locally made case. It saved on duty. The typeface used on the dial is consistent with Langendorf of the period. That's pretty well nailed down for a vintage watch.

Can I ask what your connection is to it?


----------



## Gatorade (Oct 20, 2020)

spinynorman said:


> Yes, it's a Swiss movement by Schild, dated by Ranfft to the 1940s. The case is definitely by the American company Keystone and it was common for importers to ship in the movement and dial to be put into a locally made case. It saved on duty. The typeface used on the dial is consistent with Langendorf of the period. That's pretty well nailed down for a vintage watch.
> 
> Can I ask what your connection is to it?


 I was given the Josh Johnson in the other thread 20 years ago as it has been passed down through the family since at least my great great grandfather. However the Lancet was in some of my grandfathers things when I helped clean out his house when he was moving 7 years ago. I asked him about it once and he said it was just an old watch and didn't remember much about it. More than likely it came through my grandmothers side, by then Alzheimer's had set in so no way of learning any history. My mother only knew history on the Josh Johnson but just that it came from her great grandfather, she had never seen the Lancet.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

I have a couple of watches like that, no idea how they came into the family. Makes them even more fascinating.


----------



## Gatorade (Oct 20, 2020)

spinynorman said:


> I have a couple of watches like that, no idea how they came into the family. Makes them even more fascinating.


 That is why any information I could find might help. If it was expensive there was a well off uncle on my grandmothers side, if it was 1960's and after it might have been my grandfather. I am thinking a pocket watch like that would usually be masculine, hence the uncle and grandfather. Him saying it is just an old watch doesn't mean it wasn't his.


----------

